# Suggest a Digital Camera with good Audio and Video quality in range of 15k to 22k



## Umesh Singla (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello, need a suggestion regarding a purchase of Digi Cam for Office Usage.
I need to take pictures of conferences and Video recording of High Quality to be uploaded on website as tutorials, Camera should be portable and easy to carry with a better battery life.
I could invest between 15,000 INR to around 20,000 INR.

So please suggest options available for the purchase.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2012)

Please post in proper sections
Mods please move it!


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2012)

Sony HX20V...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2012)

I would say get HX200v ...tell ur boss to increase the budget a bit for this...u may justify it with its 30x zoom...I am saying this coz u will be most proably taking pics from bit far in office...if its a meeting/ceremony on stage you will need more zoom 

HX20V as nac said is also good in ur budget


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2012)

How about Sony Nex, Olympus EPM1 and Panasonic GF3... since he does not need more zoom?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2012)

eeeh I didnt read that he wants more portability...Hx200v is big and not pocketable....HX20v is good and much portable

Prashant he didnt mention he wants less zoom....I think in office we do need good zoom he said conferences...I think conference halls are quit big...I think EPM1+combo lens would be good idea ...but his budget is low for that


----------



## mastervk (Oct 15, 2012)

even though conf room are big person who is recording can be near stage or meeting place..he might not require super zooms.how will he capture good audio if he is far away?

should focus more on video capabilities like auto focus etc...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2012)

> how will he capture good audio if he is far away?



Thats a valid point...even if hx200v have video focus and good video capability it cant record clear audio from soo far.

Soo we end up with HX20v


----------



## Umesh Singla (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot to all of you for suggestions, portability is important for me as compared to greater zoom as we have to move out often.
Plus what about the power backup for hx20v or hx200v and video length???


----------



## Umesh Singla (Oct 22, 2012)

Sony hx20v seems to be fine, will update about its quality when we get it..... .
Thanks to all of you for the suggestion.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

Umesh Singla said:


> Plus what about the power backup for hx20v or hx200v and video length???



Battery life for HX20V is best in class. Should be good for about 2+ hrs

Note: There may be some time limit for video length. It's common for all brands and models...


----------



## Umesh Singla (Oct 29, 2012)

nac said:


> Battery life for HX20V is best in class. Should be good for about 2+ hrs
> 
> Note: There may be some time limit for video length. It's common for all brands and models...



Thanks NAC, you are very good at cams I believe....Cheers


----------

